# Acer Aspire 5602WLMi Sound Driver Needed



## Sohaib420 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello Everyone:smile:

I need a sound driver for acer aspire 560WLMi for Vista Ultimate

thank you allray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

http://www.acerpanam.com/flex/acerdrivers/bin/drivers.html?CFID=4255036&CFTOKEN=30691525

try going to that site, if that does not work go to 

http://us.acer.com

and then click on Products, then when that loads, on service and support, (both on the left side of the web page), then click on driver download in the middle of the page, then Drivers and downloads on the left side of the webpage. Then all you do is put in what computer you have, look for the driver you need and download it

If you have any problems, feel free to post back

Oh yea, their drivers come up in a list, so go through the whole list, they do not clean it up really and they are not categorized and the same driver for XP may be at the top of the list while the one for Vista can be half way down or something.


----------



## Sohaib420 (Oct 19, 2007)

thank you, trying first link now


----------



## Sohaib420 (Oct 19, 2007)

both links don't work 
like, the link works and everything, but then the download links are curropted, they finish downloading at like 3 mb when the file is 30 mb

maybe you can download it and then upload it on rs or something, Snoopdogie187

thanks


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I am not sure exactly which driver you would need off the site, and this site have an attachment limit which is too small for trying to send the driver through, sorry. But maybe if you download it, then when it finishes early, overwrite the file with the same file. I done things like this before with dial up, and after awhile i got the download.


----------



## Sohaib420 (Oct 19, 2007)

:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry, you can try to download it on a different computer and copy it over to you computer or if you want to PM (private message) your email to me, i will gladly send you the file, and you can try to download it that way.


----------



## Sohaib420 (Oct 19, 2007)

check your pm, thanks


----------

